

You Dont need a Cofounder anymore - minalecs
http://www.businessinsider.com/you-dont-need-a-cofounder-anymore-2010-4

======
dmillar
In the sense this article suggests, you never actually _needed_ a cofounder to
begin with. They have always been and continue to be nice to have and
preferable in most cases. I am saying this as a solo cofounder.

------
DotSauce
Single white nerd seeking passionate programmer for long term relationship.

Hah! All kidding aside; nice, timely read. Affirmed a lot of my thoughts.

